#ubuntu-qt 2018-06-05
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Qt 5.9.6:
<lubot> - Release content in place and packages under RTA
<lubot> - If all OK we will release these packages as Qt 5.9.6 during this week
<lubot>    * Release target Wed 6.6.2018 but let's see if we can get all needed testing done early enough for that
<lubot> Qt 5.11.1:
<lubot> - Branching ongoing. Target to finalize branching Thu 7.6.2018
<lubot> - Creating initial changes files will be started later this week
<lubot> - Target to create final packages for RTA at the end of next week & put the release out 19.6.2018
<lubot>    * 4 issues open in release blocker list, see https://bugreports.qt.io/issues/?filter=19372
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Some releases coming up. :)
<lisandro> 5.11.1 already?
<lisandro> oh, wow
<lisandro> well, work to do it seems
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hehe
#ubuntu-qt 2018-06-06
<LocutusOfBorg> acheronuk, please update modemmanager-qt to fix testsuite?
<LocutusOfBorg> I did a debdiff between debian and ubuntu, probably adding A libglib2.0-dev, to build-depends and runtime-deps of -dev package is enough
#ubuntu-qt 2018-06-07
<lisandro> FWIW: https://bugreports.qt.io/projects/QTCREATORBUG/issues/QTCREATORBUG-19469?filter=allissues
<lisandro> seems ubuntu-only
<acheronuk> LocutusOfBorg: nope. that fails
<LocutusOfBorg> acheronuk, why?
<LocutusOfBorg> acheronuk, why?
<acheronuk> LocutusOfBorg: tried in a ppa, and it failed to build
<acheronuk> LocutusOfBorg: same error
<acheronuk> LocutusOfBorg: which I guess you just discovered with your ubuntu2 upload :P
<LocutusOfBorg> yep, let me fixup it
<acheronuk> LocutusOfBorg: export DEB_CXXFLAGS_MAINT_APPEND := $(shell pkg-config --cflags glib-2.0) in rules seems to work
<LocutusOfBorg> acheronuk, interestingly it doesn't ftbfs with pbuilder
<LocutusOfBorg> let me debug a little bit before pushing a fix
<LocutusOfBorg> oh picking up old momdemmanager
<acheronuk> yeah, I tried in pbuilder against proposed and it failed
<acheronuk> with that line in rules, it built. same in a ppa
<acheronuk> we are going to do debian merges with frameworks 5.47 anyway
<LocutusOfBorg> I hope to see it somewhat in sync soon :)
#ubuntu-qt 2020-06-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: pyqt5-sip [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [12.8.0-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-qt 2020-06-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: pyqt5-sip [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [12.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: pyqt5-sip [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [12.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: pyqt5-sip [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [12.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: pyqt5-sip [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [12.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: pyqt5-sip [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [12.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted pyqt5-sip [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [12.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted pyqt5-sip [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [12.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted pyqt5-sip [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [12.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted pyqt5-sip [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [12.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted pyqt5-sip [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [12.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted pyqt5-sip [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [12.8.0-1]
* RikMills changed the topic of #ubuntu-qt to: Ubuntu Qt Discussion Channel | https://is.gd/GIZG9E | 5.14.2 in Groovy, 5.12.8 in Focal, 5.12.4 in Eoan, 5.9.5 in Bionic, 5.5.1 in Xenial | This channel is bridged to Telegram, ask us to be added | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com; use implies acceptance of the Ubuntu IRC channel terms.
<lubot> <RikMills> better late than never!
<lubot> TronFortyTwo was removed by: TronFortyTwo
